# Veil only...no suit. Thoughts?



## MsBeHaven (May 31, 2013)

Go with what you're comfortable with. There is no right or wrong dress code. You just have to be ready if the bees are having a bad day.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

This is how we do all of our queen work. It is a lot more comfortable in the heat of the summer also. The bees will teach you how to be gentle with them. I do throw on gloves for moving bees and such... as much for black widows and slivers as anything else. Extremely good dexterity is important for catching queens so bare handed works very well and with a little practice the stings will be minimal to rare.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Bees are like co workers, some you avoid at all times, some only on Monday mornings. Some are great every day. Suits are for when you have to work them no matter what. Gloves are for when you do not know them yet. Gloves are also good for when you pinch one and all her friends agree with her. One tap on the finger will get you three really quickly.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree with Saltybee. Have a jacket (or suit) and gloves available for the time you need them or don't know the bees mood.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

When I started I only had a veil, but after a while I found it to be a pain to put it on so bees couldn't get in. Now I use a jacket. I just find it so much easier to use, and when you get a mean hive (you will,if you do this long enough) it's nice not to have to worry. Like MsBeHaven says "Go with what you're comfortable with." You can always change your mind later.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I would recommend "just a jacket" and nitrile gloves from Costco. 

I doubt if the State of New Jersey would approve of the "teacher" encouraging inexperienced beekeepers to wear a minimum of protection... I would concentrate on your own education before being concerned about "the public".


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I use just a Vail and fisherman hat and gloves. I keep an ultra breeze jacket in the truck in case things get bad and I need to power through anyway. 

Nothing worse then getting some mad hives and getting stuck once a second for a few hours. Jacket solves that. Now legs are another issue.


----------



## Moonflower (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input...ALL GOOD POINTS to consider. Perhaps, encourage, was the wrong term Re: State Apiarist & protective clothing. I guess he was making a point as well, from his perspective. Thank you...Maybe a roll of Duct Tape on hand at all times! LOL...


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Wear what you are the most comfortable in!! I work mine most times with nothing, but I do pay the price sometimes and know the veil is close by. I sell a few nucs and like to go through them with the customer, most are following my lead and never reach for their veil either, but I always warn them to wear what makes them comfortable. 

You did not mention anything about using smoke, it can be your best friend.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Something else to keep in mind, the veil an suit are really just a peace of mind, if they are really pissy, they will get you someplace.


----------



## Moonflower (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank G3... I will be bringing my supers when picking up nucs & they will be transfer on his site. During the class I took we all handled the frames with no protection..they bees were flying about, crawling on us...on my ears..tickled a bit but not really scary. The teacher was present...when on our own, maybe not so confident...hence the veil. I have worked as a professional flower garden for 14 years so I am pretty comfortable working amongst the bees & insects. I say out loud..."You guys do your job and I will do mine...all good." I have been stung...not such a big deal. Time will time..again I truly appreciate all the feedback! Now all we need is for Spring to arrive, despite what the calender says...still some snow on the ground in NJ. Mother Nature calls the shots!
Moonflower


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

If you can work your bees with only a veil, then go for it. Plenty of beekeepers do. 

I assume you know how you react to stings? I have to wear the full suit of armor because I have a pretty bad reaction when I get stung (moderate swelling and pain for seven days, lingering pain for a few days after the swelling goes down). If they ever get me in the neck or head I'm a goner.

On another note, I've found that giving the neighbors honey each year helps reassure them. 

UPDATE: My wife just informed me she considers the amount of swelling I get to be "moderate". My argument is she doesn't have to endure it, but I've updated my post nevertheless.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

I wear a suit all the time. I was doing an inspection on a perfect summer day and everything was fine until a small plane decided to do a couple of dives right on top of me. Yep, that pissed them off big time. Took me couple of tries before I was able to button everything up again. If nothing else, keep a suit and gloves nearby just in case.


----------



## Moonflower (Feb 18, 2014)

Splatt said:


> If you can work your bees with only a veil, then go for it. Plenty of beekeepers do.
> 
> I assume you know how you react to stings? I have to wear the full suit of armor because I have a pretty bad reaction when I get stung (bad swelling and pain for seven days, lingering pain for a few days after the swelling goes down). If they ever get me in the neck or head I'm a goner.
> 
> On another note, I've found that giving the neighbors honey each year helps reassure them.



OMG...If I had that kind of reaction I too would wear a suit...maybe a "real suit" of armor...flexibility would be comprised! WD-40 on hand..


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Moonflower,

Base your decision on your comfort level and how "you" react to stings, not what the state inspector, your neighbors, or anyone else thinks. If you don't have a problem receiving several stings from a grumpy hive (and it will eventually happen), then wear the least amount of gear you are comfortable with. 

Having a suit in the truck is great, but if you open a testy hive at the wrong time and several bees nail you, it's too late at that point for the suit in the truck. It will help for further inspection, but that's after the fact.

The mood of colonies change throughout the year depending on weather, nectar flow, and many other factors. Once you have a handle on it, it's easier to determine how much armor you need to wear at any given point in time. I vary from a veil only, to a jacket, to a full stingproof suit. It depends on the time of year and what you are doing with the bees.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

When I started, I just bought a veil, and a $3 white long-sleeved sweatshirt from a local resale store. Later I bought some nitrile gloves as well, but not because of excessive stings. 

I eventually did buy a hooded jacket, but only because they were (at the time) being offered for $49 including shipping.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

If you are comfortable with just a veil, wear just the veil. It is important to be confident and in control when you are working your bees. If the thought of having bees run across your hands makes your nervous, wear gloves. When I started I wore gauntlet type gloves, a long sleeve heavy shirt (chamois) and a veil. I graduated to a jacket fairly quickly and from the heavy gloves to nitrile. I can work bees without the gloves but I'm not as completely relaxed as I might be and so I tell myself that I'm keeping my hands clean.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

one other word of advice (which I hope was mentioned during your class) -- during the flow in spring with small growing hives is different than a hot August day with no flow and a large hive, and maybe some thunder in the distance.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

Moonflower said:


> OMG...If I had that kind of reaction I too would wear a suit...maybe a "real suit" of armor...flexibility would be comprised! WD-40 on hand..


The swelling is localized, thank goodness, and gets gradually worse then gradually subsides. The last time I got stung was in the forearm, and I got called "Popeye" for a few days.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

IMHO, it is plain and simple bad advice to suggest to a new bee keeper to not wear some level of protective clothing. You need to recognize that a new package of mostly nurse bees can pretty safely be worked with no protective clothing, however, a large hive is a whole lot different and something may set them off. Recall previous threads where someone took 300 stings and nearly died from it. May not happen often but why take the chance.

Personally I have a minimal kit and it's shown in the thumbnail below. It's a $4 mosquito net that is pulled over a roll up shirt collar, a pair of gators that my wife sewed up, and usually the leather gloves. Have never been stung and only get the odd slight sting through my denim jeans if the cloth is tight to sting. Very easy to put on and you will never get hit with 300 stings.

Once I had to retreat last fall to my full suit, because I had some fifty plus miffed bees trying to sting the gloves and gators. Didn't get stung but they were trying to get in any slightess opening.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

There is something to be said for teaching your neighbors that you do not need gear to be near you hives. Also good to let them know that opening and messing with them needs gear.


----------



## Beeboy01 (May 20, 2008)

I alway wear a veil at least. Nothing ruins a day more than picking up a sting under the eye or on the lip. Beside that it all depends on what is being done in the bee yard and if you are dealing with bad weather. For tear downs and honey harvesting I pull on the moon suit and gloves.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

You don't need a full suit. More or less your comfort level. And the bees mood. If they are on a flow, you usually don't need to where anything. I use an hooded jacket and jeans, sometimes shorts. I've done cut-outs in that, but I tape my jeans to keep crawlers out. I like wearing a jacket to keep my shirt clean, sometimes I where just a mesh tulle veil over a baseball cap. My bees rarely sting but they will jump-up and bump you when they get aggitated. 

Once your more comfortable, try working them without gloves and removing more and more equipment. If the bees are pissed off like they can be in early spring when stores are low and in the middle of a hot/dry summer... I just leave em alone.

The old timers in our club barely wear a thing. One guy wraps a towl soaked in water around his head draps it around the side and back of his neck.


----------



## barberberryfarm (Feb 16, 2013)

I was reading all the replies and I agree that you should wear what makes you feel comfortable. But, I've also included a picture of one of those angry hives, just in case you haven't experienced one yet. This is also a good reason why you should have a lit smoker handy when going into the hive. Mine had gone out and I decided not to relight it. Needless to say, I ALWAYS have a lit smoker handy now


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

barberberryfarm said:


> I've also included a picture of one of those angry hives, just in case you haven't experienced one yet.


Wow! I had "Ride of the Valkyries" playing in my head as I looked at it!


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

I bet your teacher is laughing his butt off. Pain is pain.


----------



## oldfordguy (Dec 5, 2009)

I love my mesh jacket, and I usually wear it during inspections. Except like today when all I was going to do was remove my entrance reducers. One hive didn't like it, got two stings, one in the middle of the palm and the other behind my ear. I retreated to the smell of bananas.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

I know your teacher and I think you mis-interpreted him. He is the best bee man I know and is always looking out for what's in your best interest. I believe the point he was trying to make is each time you visit the hives, take notice of the conditions, i.e. weather, flow, hive health, honey stores, state of the hive (queenless, recently swarmed, hopelessly queenless, etc.) and take notice of the mood of the bees in relation to any of these factors. There will be times when no protection is needed and other times when you aren't getting within 10' of them without a welcoming committee coming out to "greet" you. Have at least a jacket and veil handy. I have a full suit after learning from the doc I was allergic (full body hives). Keep an Epi-Pen and Benadryl on hand. 
What would be more scary to the neighbors, you running for your life screaming across the yard with your arms flailing about or you working your bees with confidence while wearing a bee suit?

I'm a chimney sweep by profession. I wear a positive pressure respirator and my skin is fully covered. My customers understand just fine and appreciate that I'm educated enough to take care of myself. 
Beekeeping puts you at an increased risk of bee stings. 
We started off with 2 nucs as well and just bought veils. We got lit up during that first inspection. 

I wish you great success with your new venture and hope to see you at the state meetings. The next one is May 31st I believe at The Richard Stockton College of New Jersey.

Keep us posted.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I'd still recommend wearing a shirt, pants, socks, and boots.


----------



## warmbees (Mar 4, 2014)

If you haven't been stung in years, you will probably swell up as you've said. Once you get a few stings under your belt, you should find that your reactions become less and less. Once I achieved a level of immunity, I pretty much don't swell anymore and barely have a red dot within an hour. I still have a mild itch the next day or so, but it goes away quick. So other than the initial ouch, not much residual effect. I will say, if they get feisty, suck in the lips. I got stung on the bottom lip when I first got into beekeeping as a brave teenager. Needless to say, I cried like a baby which was particularly embarrassing as a teenager, but worse, my bravery kinda went out the window and I pretty much suited up after that. After growing up and now 29 years of marriage, I'm back into beekeeping and I'm proud to say my courage is back!

But for this discussion, I believe you have to get to know your bees a bit. I am currently a little spoiled with my italians, and was absolutely impressed with the carnies that I had last year. I use bee venom therapy for arthritis and therefore take stings on a semi regular basis anyway, but I tend to protect my fingers, unless I'm taking one for therapy, and I remove my rings first. So for my very nice tempered bees, I only wear regular work gloves most of the time. I should probably wear better clothing, but usually just my bluejeans and a Tshirt. I've had one crawl up the leg and get me on the calf, and that was a little worse than ants in your pants. I usually will at least try to get one out of my pant leg, but other than that, not too much problem. So other than my lips and eyes, I'm pretty much not concerned. But with my hives I've never been stung more than twice in a session of working the hives. I've made it through every frame of 6 full hives, on many occasions without a single sting, or maybe just one. The most I've ever been stung in a single session thus far is 3. So it depends on the temperment of your bees.

As a teenager, we did have one particularly mean hive. Just opening the lid to pull the bottle to refill would produce 30 or 40 in direct attack. So I had to suit up just to change the bottle. I've not had any issues with our current italians. My carnies last year were a dream. I never had an attack from a single bee. I was totally confident opening that hive up for anybody that wanted to see bees, without a single concern for protection for anybody!


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Your body, your rules.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

RiodeLobo said:


> Your body, your rules.


Exactly!!! I wear gloves, ventilated jacket/veil and jeans. I can get stung in the legs and hardly anything happens, I can get stung in the forehead and have minimal swelling, but I get stung on the hands, I have a new permanent baseball glove for a few days!! All it takes is one squished bee and you have a ticked off hive!!! And you will squish a bee sometime with a frame or something, get stung in the exposed skin, drop the frame out of reaction and run like heck!! Yes, I know this from my first experience going gloveless!!


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I started out with the full bee suit, zip on veil, gauntlet gloves and all. As I got more comfortable I used less equipment. Now for the most part I slip on the veil, no gloves or suit. It is nice to have for those days that the girls get a little testy or I am doing whole hive inspections.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I wear a veil any time I even pop a lid at a place where people can see. I want everybody to know that you need protective gear to be near a hive. I'd feel like wormspit if somebody got the idea from me that it was cool to lift the lid to look at the bees and took one in the eyeball or had a reaction.


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

I may be unique, but, if I don't wear gloves, I usually get stung on the hands. I usually wear a sheriff's jacket/veil and gloves with long pants. I also have straps to cinch my pants to my boots. No stings. I do have a full suit, but I only use that when working a hot hive or doing splits.


----------



## T0ADMAN (Aug 5, 2011)

Wear a veil!
The rest is up to you. It's not worth the risk of getting stung in the eye and having permanent damage and vision loss. Stings anywhere else are just a matter of what you can tolerate (assuming you're not allergic). 

The question of whether you need any other protection is a question of many factors: your bees, how you react to stings, how smooth your inspection technique is, if there is a flow, etc. I find that around here the weather tends a to work well with the need for protection. I never wear gloves, but tend to wear long sleeves and pants on the spring and fall. The bees tend to be the least tolerant at these times of year too. Once the flow is on they are plenty calm for veil only (unless the weather isn't cooperating) and the hot weather makes anything but shorts and tshirt uncomfortable. I do get a sting here and there, but it is usually on the hands when I am not careful and end up pinching one. 

So, do what you want, but wear a veil, please.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

T0ADMAN said:


> Wear a veil!
> The rest is up to you. It's not worth the risk of getting stung in the eye and having permanent damage and vision loss.
> 
> So, do what you want, but wear a veil, please.


I'm no expert on internet searching, but, I have not been able to find any evidence of anyone ever being stung on the eyeball or any evidence that such a thing would cause permanent damage. I believe that this is simply an assumption on the part of those who warn against it.

I do agree that one should wear a veil under most circumstances. I recommend to beginners I work w/ that they own and wear as much protective gear as they can at first and then when comfortable around bees use less if they feel like it.

I usually wear a veil and often wear gloves. I don't think I have a full suit that fits me. Not one which wouldn't leave my ankles exposed. I wear a half suit, an Ultrabreeze, most of the time.

There have been times when not wearing a veil has been the most comfortable for me, even w/ a cpl of stings to the scalp. But it isn't the norm, for me.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

T0ADMAN said:


> Wear a veil!
> The rest is up to you. It's not worth the risk of getting stung in the eye and having permanent damage and vision loss. Stings anywhere else are just a matter of what you can tolerate (assuming you're not allergic).
> 
> The question of whether you need any other protection is a question of many factors: your bees, how you react to stings, how smooth your inspection technique is, if there is a flow, etc. I find that around here the weather tends a to work well with the need for protection. I never wear gloves, but tend to wear long sleeves and pants on the spring and fall. The bees tend to be the least tolerant at these times of year too. Once the flow is on they are plenty calm for veil only (unless the weather isn't cooperating) and the hot weather makes anything but shorts and tshirt uncomfortable. I do get a sting here and there, but it is usually on the hands when I am not careful and end up pinching one.
> ...


Well said, my experience is similar. Not sure about the eye damage, but I get it...no nobody likes stings in the face, I know I don't. Im actually somewhat touchy there, when I was younger yellow jackets stung me in the face a few times.... not fun


----------



## iahawk (May 19, 2009)

I wear a veil and long sleeve white t-shirts. I also wear a pair of white, light weight cotton pants. In the middle of summer, during a flow, I'll often not use gloves--really depends on their mood. The same bees I might feel comfortable with in July with no protection I've had put a dozen stingers in the back of my gloves just on a quick open in early October to check on honey supplies. You have to judge the temperament of the bees and the situation. Nothing whatsoever macho about going without protection--just as with sex, it's often pretty stupid to do so.


----------



## T0ADMAN (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know about eye stings, but I imagine it would cause damage judging from the effects of stings on less tender parts. I also know that face stings are unpleasant and have had fun explaining the fat lip I got from one. So, I recommend a veil; they're not much hassle.


----------



## Moonflower (Feb 18, 2014)

Eddie Honey said:


> I know your teacher and I think you mis-interpreted him. He is the best bee man I know and is always looking out for what's in your best interest. I believe the point he was trying to make is each time you visit the hives, take notice of the conditions, i.e. weather, flow, hive health, honey stores, state of the hive (queenless, recently swarmed, hopelessly queenless, etc.) and take notice of the mood of the bees in relation to any of these factors. There will be times when no protection is needed and other times when you aren't getting within 10' of them without a welcoming committee coming out to "greet" you. Have at least a jacket and veil handy. I have a full suit after learning from the doc I was allergic (full body hives). Keep an Epi-Pen and Benadryl on hand.
> What would be more scary to the neighbors, you running for your life screaming across the yard with your arms flailing about or you working your bees with confidence while wearing a bee suit?
> 
> I'm a chimney sweep by profession. I wear a positive pressure respirator and my skin is fully covered. My customers understand just fine and appreciate that I'm educated enough to take care of myself.
> ...


THANK YOU EDDIE....I DID misinterpret him, I truly appreciate the clarification for myself & others on the Forum. He is a Great Beeman, everyone I have spoken to has great respect for him. My apologies to the "beeman/teacher" for mis-speaking. I have heeded all the words & will be ordering a jacket today. Thanks for all the input...I am really enjoying this Forum.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I've got several veils but I've never owned a suit, and I've been at this for more than 20 years as a hobbyist. I have always found my work shirt, jeans, and some duct tape to give me all the protection I need. I'm sure I have a pair of gloves around here somewhere, but offhand, not exactly sure where. 

It's all about your bees and your own personal comfort level. I swear they can tell your fear level just by the smell of you--there's no fooling them--and they react accordingly.

JMO

Rusty


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Mike Gillmore said:


> The mood of colonies change throughout the year depending on weather, nectar flow, and many other factors. Once you have a handle on it, it's easier to determine how much armor you need to wear at any given point in time. I vary from a veil only, to a jacket, to a full stingproof suit. It depends on the time of year and what you are doing with the bees.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Had one sting my glove on my hive (my fault), forgot about it and went to my brother's hive. Normally do his bare handed, they did not like foreign stinger at all. Did the chicken dance for 200 feet while he stood there without having put his veil on yet. Gloves work both ways if you do not pay attention.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

When you get stung, remove the stinger then smoke the sting spot to cover up the attack pheromone.


----------



## warmbees (Mar 4, 2014)

Depending where you live and the degree of genetic influence of local mating, all you have to do is read this thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-an-Africanized-hive-but-preserving-the-honey 

I think if you ever plan to visit other apiaries, or do recoveries of swarms or cutouts etc. You better own a full set of protection, and start out with overkill and then modify as necessary. Beyond that, you will get to know your bees and become comfortable to a degree, and be able to modify your attire on a per instance basis.


----------



## dweber85rc (Nov 25, 2013)

I only have ever used just a veil. Long sleeved white shirts also. Been stung a few times but usually it was because I was being too rough


----------



## F6Hawk (Mar 31, 2014)

So I get the impression that whatever I am comfortable with is what I should get. But I don't know what that is yet. Wore a whole suit to work a friend's hives, and got hit several times on the veil. Some of those bees were aggressive! But I caught a swarm that I could have taken with a t-shirt, and even after loading them into a nuc box and moving them twice, when I opened them up today, they were very calm, not one ever hit the veil. Might be the newness of the swarm, or just a calm bunch, IDK yet.

Having said that... I am leaning towards a jacket/veil combo as opposed to a full suit. What are your recommendations on styles? I see so many, and more than a few claim to bee "the best". I think I would prefer a zipper jacket as opposed to a pull-over smock sort. 

But what about the headgear? I see different ones, what works best?
http://www.amazon.com/Eco-keeper-Pr...TF8&qid=1396232294&sr=8-8&keywords=bee+jacket

http://www.amazon.com/Professional-...TF8&qid=1396232294&sr=8-3&keywords=bee+jacket

TIA!


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

It is not the stings that get me it is the heat, only because it happens more often. The rim hat style will keep the veil away from your ears. They do like ears. Nice warm target. They definitely find ears when the screen folds.


----------



## phersbees (Mar 28, 2014)

I did a cut out on house with short and tee shirt yesterday 3 hours 5 stings. Just be readu to get stung


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a variety of veils and to say the least I will most times pull out the pith helmet and square folding veil. MUCH cooler than a jacket and I can see MUCH better through the metal screen. The metal screen will allow me to see eggs where as the plastic mesh will not. Jacket with hood is hot as all get out.

If you have ever been swimming you surely got wet, now you are playing with thousands of stinging bugs, well guess what is going to happen!!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> I'm no expert on internet searching, but, I have not been able to find any evidence of anyone ever being stung on the eyeball or any evidence that such a thing would cause permanent damage. I believe that this is simply an assumption on the part of those who warn against it.


Mike, here's some hits I got on google about eye stings. Some of both permanent and non-permanent damage but the damage that isn't permanent appears to me to be something to definitely avoid if possible. I'm still a newbie so when I pop a top on a hive I've either got my Golden Bee jacket on or at a hat and veil (cloth clear view). I hope your doing well, Ed.

The Buzz About Ocular Stings: http://www.revoptom.com/content/c/30734/
British Journal of Ophthalmology, 1977: http://bjo.bmj.com/content/61/10/662.full.pdf
Confocal microscopy in bee sting corneal injury: http://www.nature.com/eye/journal/v17/n7/full/6700425a.html
Optic Neuritis After Bee Sting: http://www.ekjo.org/Synapse/Data/PDFData/0065KJO/kjo-14-49.pdf?origin=publication_detail


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I was able to purchase a veil, gloves and jacket when I started out last year and wore them all, always. I did this out of a sense of protection and at times I think that I really needed that extra layer. Just yesterday I had the opportunity to work with a more experienced beek for the first time, and did so with only a veil; no gloves, no jacket. To boot, I was basically dressed like a bear in a brown-colored fleece jacket. No stings, just a few head butts.

I learned (at least) two things. 1) How to do a better job of smoking and manipulating a hive and 2) While it is always a good idea to have protection available, it is not always necessary to use all of it all of the time.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

In order of inportance: 


A vail is an absolute essential


A jacket is highly recommended


A full bee suit is nice, but next time I will just buy a jacket


Gloves are completely optional

I would never tell a beginner to go without a veil. Stings in the face are not good, ever. 

Oh, one more thing. Make sure to lace up your boots. I am going in and out of the house all weekend long doing yard work/gardening/beekeeping and don’t want to track dirt in the house so i take off my boots leave them on the back deck. I usually just tuck the laces in, put the boots on, and leave the tongue hanging open. Every time I do this, bees fall inside the open boot and get me on top of my foot or the ankle. It is also hard to beat a hasty retreat when you are tripping over your laces.


----------



## Connie1 (Jun 19, 2013)

I tried wearing only a veil and found it was a big mistake! I then invested in a good beesuit with hat and veil. And always gloves; tight fitting playtex rubber gloves fit snug enough for plenty of dexterity.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Connie1 said:


> I tried wearing only a veil and found it was a big mistake!.


Well I guess I should have put pants, shirt, and shoes on top of the list.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Not into co-ed naked beekeeping?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Did you see the youtube video of the "naked beekeeper" in NYC? 
Even he wore a veil.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Mike Gillmore said:


> Did you see the youtube video of the "naked beekeeper" in NYC?
> Even he wore a veil.


Is that anything like the naked cowboy in Times Square?


----------



## Moonflower (Feb 18, 2014)

Nabber86 said:


> Well I guess I should have put pants, shirt, and shoes on top of the list.


Good one! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

This was probably a wasp, but here is a sting in the eye incident:
http://bjo.bmj.com/content/61/10/662.full.pdf

Bee sting to the eye:
http://www.nature.com/eye/journal/v17/n7/full/6700425a.html

This one says it "ranks among the rarest dangers in eye health..." but then talks about when it happens...
http://www.eyeworld.org/article.php?sid=3708

Forum with a report of a stinger in the eyeball:
http://www.seymourduncan.com/forum/showthread.php?201605-Bee-sting-in-the-eye


----------

